# Problem with chute control



## Spideriffic (Feb 9, 2017)

Hello -

I have a 9 horsepower 29 inch Craftsman snowblower. I'm not sure of the model number. It has a manual chute position control.
Somehow, it has become loose, so that it does not maintain the position that I set it at. When I engage the auger, the chute 
moves out of position, and the snow goes in the wrong direction. Is there anyway to tighten it so that it maintains the direction 
that I choose? I attempted to post some pictures of it, but I don't know if they are visible. It doesn't seem so when I view my 
own post. Maybe someone can tell me the correct procedure to post photos to this forum.

Thank you very much for any replies.


----------



## merdody1 (Jan 30, 2017)

I have the same machine and had the same problem. The rubber insert in the eye bolt is worn out. I disconnected the control arm of the crank and put tape around the arm where it sits in the rubber and then connected it again and now the chute holds it position. It is a quick and dirty fix. At some point I will get a new rubber insert or replace the eye bolt altogether.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

One easy fix if you still have the worn piece of rubber in the eye loop is to loosen the nut holding the eye loop and angle it so the shaft goes through it at a angle and the rubble gromit is putting pressure on the crank shaft again. Worked well on my snapper from the 80's and still holding.


----------

